# They arrived.



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My two new galaxy rasboras arrived to join with the other one. They are smaller and less colorful than usual. My four leafed clover and cryptocorne wendettia arrived too.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Any pics?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry no uploading/ camera to use right now.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

I thought the CPD's needed to be in groups of at least 6 or they'd get stressed out... so why only 3?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I had one she was healthy and active. I got two more to comfort her. They do really well in groups of 3 in my experience. It worked with my bronze cories who are practicky blind from albinism. I love my two new ones they are still warming up quote small by the species standards. In my experience 3 works for schools.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They seem to me fitting in well.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ahh Sarah you are right. They also belong in species only tanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My first CPD is a year old my other two are a week. I have had my fish for a while in a community tank. I have found 3 works well for cories and CPDs. I am right how many of you keep them. I only had one and I tripled the amount.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

I have some too... so yeah, I also know what I'm talking about. Just because you think they are fine in a group of 3 does not make it so.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Would healthy be active schooling eating colorful not shy is that healthy just wondering.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They can be kept in a community tank. I had mine in a thriving community of very active fish and they used to be all over the place hunting for food and chasing each other around. 

However, I agree that they really do best in at least a group of six individuals. Someone on another forum said he had noticed a massive difference in behaviour from when he went from six to around ten individuals. 

Also going by your signature you need more emperor tetras. One is definitely not enough and you really should have at least five-six. I believe you mentioned some problems with certain numbers in a previous thread, but honestly if you can't meet the schooling requirements of these fish you probably should stick with fish that do better either by themselves or in a trio.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have read from numerous sources that emperor tetras are not schooling. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nematobrycon_palmeri 
http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/articles/five-easy-tetras.htm 
http://www.bettatrading.com.au/Emperor-Tetra-Fact-Sheet.php


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Those sites have no reputation as far as I'm concerned. The middle doesn't even say anything about group size?
Why don't you look at some reliable sources for fish care:
Nematobrycon palmeri (Emperor Tetra) — Seriously Fish
Emperor Tetra (Nematobrycon palmeri) Profile
I will be the first to step out and say seriously fish is the single best fish care site out there. They say a dozen is best.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine is colorful swimming and exhibiting normal behavor.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Mine is colorful swimming and exhibiting normal behavor.


Which doesn't mean much. Just because an animal "appears" happy does not mean it is happy. It may appear "healthy" but that does not mean much. There are things such as stress that animals go through. A schooling fish that is alone is under stress even if you cannot see it.

Over time that stress leads to a sick, rouge, and or erratic animal. Do it a favor. Stop assuming it is healthy because you think it is, listen to those who are giving you good advice and give it a school.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It is a male emperor tetra and I have sources if it were a female I would agree.


----------

